# Questions About Day After Sales



## Afkeyboard (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey all, 

Though I have been "haunting" for a few years, I haven't been able to make it out to any of the Day After Sales. 
This year, it looks like I'll finally be able to check them out and hopefully get some great deals. The stores I plan on visiting are:

Party City 
Michaels
Walgreens
Spirit Halloween
Target
Dollar Tree

Do you know how much the discounts usually are for each store? I've heard of stores ranging from 30% to 75% off, so I'd like to at least get an idea of what to expect.

Afkey


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Usually the day after sales start at about 50% off the day after Halloween. I would say that for all the stores you have listed. Then as time progresses any remaining inventory will be discounted to about 75% to as much as 90% off retail pricing.

But by then it's usually stuff nobody wants or needs. But I still check them out anyway even at those discounts, cause you never know what you will find. I did that on a Christmas outdoor lighted tree at one store, and it was a returned item. They had it marked down to $5.00 and I went ahead and bought it. They said it was returned because it wouldn't work.

I took it home and set it up and plugged it in and it worked. So I got a pretty good deal, since it was a GE 8ft lighted candy cane tree. Thing usually cost over $100.00 at the time. So yeah, keep checking back even when their inventory starts to get low. You will pick up some really great deals. But shop early, cause there are a lot of people doing the same thing, right after Halloween.
*_


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spirit is 50% the day after, and they're only open for that one day (at least in my area). I do have a strategy for the day-after sale, if you're interested. Throughout the season of visiting the store, I make a list of what I really want and things that I'd just like to get. Keep in mind that the popular props may go very early in the season, so you may need to make the choice of purchasing at full price or using the 20% off coupon, because it most likely won't be there at the end of season. Anyway, the day after, I can go through relatively quick and get the items I had on my list. I'm always there when the store opens (so will other people). Sometimes, I'll take my mom as a guard for my pile of goodies or the sales person will hold my pile in a corner behind the counter while I continue to shop. They're very accommodating if they see you're getting a boatload of stuff. I always check for damage or it's working condition because you can't return the items. I've never had a problem opening a box and or getting the floor demo (if it's the last one) and making sure it works. I've had clerks help me with this and they understand about the good working condition of the item before I purchase it. Last year I stocked up on the LED spotlights, all at 50% off. They were on my "really want" list, so I was happy. My other purchases were a bonus. 

If you really, really want things that are at two different stores and you want to make sure you get them, take a picture of the item during the season and have a buddy go to that store to get it for you while you're at the other location.

That's my strategy.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

If your not sure of the discount schedule just ask the store manager or supervisor on duty. Stores like Walgreens generally start out at 25% off a few days before Halloween then work their way up. When Walgreen's hit 50% off, I went to like seven in one day. Joanns went 50% off like two weeks before Halloween last year.

Spirit's are set in stone pretty much, and my stores have the same deal as CopChick. I was mad at a smaller franchise called Halloween Express. Halloween was like on a Saturday last year, and there 50% off was advertised as being Monday. Well, the owner decided to start Sunday. So when I got there Monday morning, the big animatronics were picked over.

If you go to Spirit the day after, make sure you now what time they open and expect some competition. My local store had about 15 people there about 20 minutes before opening. 

This year my county has added a second Spirit store about 20 minutes away, so I will scout out both Spirits on Thursday, and go to the one with the largest inventory on Saturday morning. The competition will probably be heavier this year since the 50% off day is on Saturday, and more people can be there without having to be late for work.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

It's definitely a good idea to have a plan before hand of the things you want to try to get to go with your haunt. When you see the 50% off and possibly even more prices, impulse buying can be a problem. Like Copchick and ATL said, it is best to get there early, kind of like Black Friday, and go for the stuff that you really want first. I still wish Lowes and Home Depot would have a 50% off day after sale on foam board, PVC pipe, and 1x2s. That would be my kind of sale.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree with kauldron - a game plan is key. My wife and I have to drive a little way to get to the speciality stores so we hit them up a few weeks early, buy what we want and make a list of things we want but don't think are worth full price. A few days before, we make a full schedule - where we're going, when we'll get there, what we're hoping to buy.

We always prioritize where we're hitting first based on how bad we want something or the quantity of stuff we hope to get at a certain location and to again agree with the above, getting there early for your priorities is crucial. There aren't Black Friday-style crowds lining up at the doors where I live or anything but there are usually a small handfull of people there with us who are looking to do the same as us: dash in, grab up and throw elbows if necessary. 

For me, the real key to a successful day-after sale is to enjoy yourself whether you get the stuff you wanted or not!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Something to keep in mind is that if there is something you really want, it probably won't be there the day after for cheap.

I agree with Justin above me; be happy with whatever you do come up with.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I will also say this....as a reminder, with all my years working in retail you will have about a one to two week period to get any or remaining Halloween items that are left over. As time goes on you will see that the pickings get very sparse and usually it's things nobody wants. The first couple of days is when you really want to do you shopping. Leftover candy is always a good seller and at a great price after Halloween, you can use it for Thanksgiving parties and or just for yourself to eat!

It will be also harder to find as time goes on because it will get pushed to the back because of Christmas. Some retailers will even pull Halloween from the shelves after a few days to make room for Christmas items. There are lots of great ideas listed above, and having a few friends shop for you at other stores is a really great idea to be able to get the items you want or need.

I think it was Copchick that said Spirit stores are only open for the day after Halloween and that is correct. So anything you want from them at 50% off will need to be purchased on that day.

But whatever you decided to do, make it a fun day and be creative in your thinking on what to buy. You may find something that nobody wants and you can actually make a really great haunt piece out of it for the next year. *_


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Craft stores like Michael's will start heavily discounting BEFORE Halloween, so don't wait until after. They are always selling seasonal items before everyone else, so they are anxious to make more room for Christmas. The Michael's near me were always completely out of Halloween after the holiday.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I generally scope out the stores I like a few days before Halloween and pay them a visit. I take the "sure to go props" and hide them in hard to find places, so then I can waltz in on the day after, and buy up all the things I've hidden.:devil:

No....I'm just kidding...but I have thought about it. If it is something I really, really have to have, I usually buy it before Halloween, with a coupon if I can find one. I've missed out so many times on really cool props, hoping they would be around after Halloween.


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 26, 2012)

Our Party City goes 50% off before Halloween. Just an FYI. ITA with what the other's have posted about having a plan and going early. I'm there at Spirit when they open. And ours are only open the day after also. Good luck!


----------



## Passi (May 11, 2014)

Last year, I totally spaced on Target, because I was so focused on getting some skellies from Wal*mart, and our Wal*mart does 75% off the day after Halloween. Turns out, so did our Target - I missed out on a boatload of stuff, but still managed to score some really neat stuff for cheap. I'll have a better comprehensive plan this year


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Dollar tree doesnt have any sales that I know of, so get whatever you want now. Spirit is always my first stop. Mostly for lighting.


----------

